# Cavs vs Bulls | Game #54 | Feb 22nd 7PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_*Game 54*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(31-22) VS* *Chicago Bulls** (30-25)*

_*Thursday, February 22nd, 2007*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* TNT, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*

​


> The Chicago Bulls looked sharp in their first game after the All-Star break. They'll need another strong effort Thursday to win at Cleveland, where they've lost six straight road meetings with the Cavaliers.
> 
> The Bulls (30-25) lost five of six games heading into the All-Star break, but are 40-24 after the break over the past three seasons. They looked impressive in shutting down Atlanta in a 106-81 victory on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TNT game...which means we'll suck, get embarrassed and the ensuing confidence dive will cause Drew Gooden deep emotional distress. He'll be found in a hotel room two weeks from now, hanging by his headband. What a shame. What a waste.


In all seriousness, if we come out like we have, we'll demolish the smurfs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Alright post-trade withdrawl over with. Ready to roll with the boys we got.

Need to come out of the gates strong tonight :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie drills another 3


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs out with the flu, so him and Z both out again tonight

AV takes another charge


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Who the heck keeps leaving Gordon wide open? Hughes needs to wake up


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Brown is going to put someone on the bench coming out of this timeout. Ha. There's no excuse for Gordon getting THAT open.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Can Larry jump and dunk anymore?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AV draws the *3rd foul* on Hinrich

Not a fan of the Wesley sub. How about giving Gibson some extended run??


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon Brown sighting !!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ouch. Not having Sasha throws that second unit into chaos.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Can Larry jump and dunk anymore?



Ha I asked the same thing. He plays like an old man.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon Brown is giving me that Luke Jackson feeling


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This lineup is still garbage.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hate listening to national TV announcers tell me what the Cavs problems are, when they've seen 2 games all year of the Cavs.

What the **** is Larry doing out there tonight? Man we miss Pav.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

All Hughes does is fire jumpers, even though he is as mediocre as they come as a shooter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We can't even score....Chi just locking us up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is why the Cavs get no respect


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Barkley is going to murder us at halftime. Ha.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry Hughes is building a house tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

31pts in the half..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha Lebron and Snow arguing, completely ignoring Mike Brown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Larry Hughes is building a house tonight.


He's always building a house. He's barely shooting 40%


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

As an aside, aren't we all glad the Bulls didn't get Gasol? What the hell was Paxson thinking. But thank god he was.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We got no chance w/o Z (who normally kills the Bulls) and Sasha.

Can you actually believe that Hughes participated in a dunk contest?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I seriously think Pavs is better than Hughes. Injury excuses are over, we're paying him 13MM. He needs to step up and produce


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Interesting James at PF


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God I hate Hughes even when he's playing well: taht was such a dumb 3 to take


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice move by Gibson. That was crafty.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice dribe by Boobie. Cavs showing some life


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> God I hate Hughes even when he's playing well: taht was such a dumb 3 to take


How is it possible to have such a high bball IQ defensively and have zero on offense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie heating up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Unbelievable body control by Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ time!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great play by Snow!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow turning back the clock. LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow again playing really well...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Moving Snow to the bench was the move that we will look back as having saved the season.

He is playing so great in that role. And Gibson is a good fit in the starting lineup.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Snow wit the drive, he's found the fountain of youth since going to the bench


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 62-64 after three quarters of play. It's crunch time. Bring it on!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron needs to get better post position. He's catching the ball too far out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden really getting benched


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I love the fight in the Cleveland guys on that possession. Heart.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I love the fight in the Cleveland guys on that possession. Heart.


Yep great effort.

Boobie usually nails that 3. Bulls lucky he missed that


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How many guys dove on the floor that last time? Yowza. We want it tonight. Love the effort. MOXY!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron playing lazy offense. Not fighting for position, throwing up wild shots


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're finding out why we've been trying to trade Gooden for a while. Has he played in the second half? Is he hurt?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AGH! We ran out of gas!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha would have REALLY helped this game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I wish so bad that we could have traded Larry and Gooden. We would be sooo much better off without them.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Giving it away in crunch time.....again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we need to foul and try and extend the game. The way we're rebounding, I don't trust winding the clock down.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Schedule loss. Doesn't help with Z AND Sasha still out.

This is a bad loss because it's a division game though


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, we were completely clueless at the end of the game.

Larry Hughes is not a good basketball player. Neither is Marshall. 

I can't remember the last time I've seen such an offensively incompetent basketball game. Very frustrating.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Not bad. We showed grit. But we were missing two really important cogs of our team, and had a poor shooting night to boot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I wish we could depend on our $13M man to give us good offensive production while Lebron is on the bench. I've just had it with Hughes. I've had it with the 8-23 shooting nights. 

I'm not mad about the fact that we lost. I'm mad that we can never get a solid contribution from Larry. Shooting 32% every game just kills our team. Ugh. He's got the worst shot selection I've ever seen.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes is what he is. Low % Volume Shooter. 

Man I was hoping we dealt him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ran out of gas. This team needs to find out how to get Lebron in positions to score other then in the perimeter. We've improved but we regressed today.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

To further taht point I'd love to see Lebron set picks for Gibson in particular.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Also, this is a loss you can chalk up to free throws. 

They hit 12-12 FT. We hit 8-16. We gave up 8 points for free, bigger than the margin of defeat. I know we're tired, but that kind of free throw shooting is unacceptable. And this is just when I thought Lebron might have turned the corner.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Ran out of gas. This team needs to find out how to get Lebron in positions to score other then in the perimeter. We've improved but we regressed today.


Lebron stopped fighting for position in the post and cutting off curls. There was a curl play with Gibson that was working real well but Lebron started pounding out of fatigue. 

If Hughes didn't suck so bad Lebron could have caught a short rest


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

On another point: wth hapened to Gooden? He's been MIA last two games. Trade talk get to him?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well he knows Ferry was trying hardcore to move him. Probably doesn't feel integrated with the team. 

Still needs to be a professional and play


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

well, we had a chance to move Larry and Drew but we didn't. Now we just have to ride it out and see where it gets us.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron stopped fighting for position in the post and cutting off curls. There was a curl play with Gibson that was working real well but Lebron started pounding out of fatigue.
> 
> If Hughes didn't suck so bad Lebron could have caught a short rest


Emphasizes how important Sasha has become. Still we became way too predictable there at the end. Got to get Lebron scoring or just getting the ball closer to the hoop. Didn't like Snow trying to feed the ball in teh post: would have been better to have Gibson do it to stretch the floor plus Snow is not a good post feeder


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Does anyone have any idea when Z might be coming back?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I just realized Hughes took 26 shots, WTF

9-26 = 35%. Third straight game under 40%.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think it's safe to say that the Hughes signing was a complete disaster. I wish we could have moved him and Gooden.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Note NO team was willing to take on Hughes: he's deadweight that we won't be able to get rid of


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ray Allen, what could have been.

Sucks that you guys are stuck with Hughes and his ridiculous contract. No GM will take on a guy that shoots can barely hit jumpers and is maxed out. Going to have to wait him out.


----------

